# Great review on the CLX !



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

http://www.colnago.cc/


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

That bike has some serious competition from Giant.


----------



## stiffee 69er (Nov 15, 2008)

Does anyone on here have a 2.0.

I would be very interested to hear an owners review (with pictures). There only seems to be the catalogue pictures on the net.


----------



## WrigleyRoadie (Jan 25, 2002)

*Not an owner, but...*

... I did snap a recent photo of the black 2.0. Great, great paint job. Also, I think the airfoil shape of the seat tube and seat post is lost in most side-profile photos. It's a very aggressive looking bike in person.


----------

